# Columbia, KY Male Brindle? You ever seen a shep this color? maybe Malinois?



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Columbia, KY | Ranger

  




*Ranger
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Columbia, KY *

Large • Adult • Male 

    
Ranger is a male brindle German Shepherd mix adult. He is around 2-3 years old and is a little shy but friendly.







August 10, 2011, 4:07 pm


*More about Ranger*

Pet ID: 3677267 
*Ranger's Contact Info*

*Green River Animal Shelter*, Columbia, KY 

270-385-9655
Email Green River Animal Shelter
See more pets from Green River Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Green River Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe Dutch Shepherd?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If that is a Dutch Shepherd, which I think it might be, please contact the Dutchie rescue ASAP. I believe they are nationwide and don't hesitate to pull their dogs.

http://www.dutchshepherdrescue.org/


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks, emailed them and messaged them


----------

